# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Γαλοπούλα και ποσότητα πρωτε'ί'νης

## sofos

Παίδες μια ερώτηση,ποιά εταιρία βγάζει γαλοπούλα με περισσότερη πρωτε'ί'νη κ παράλληλα να ναι κ χαμηλή σε λιπαρά????Ανά φέτα δηλαδή να ναι χαμηλή σε λιπαρά κ υψηλή σε πρωτε'ί'νη

----------


## thegravijia

> Παίδες μια ερώτηση,ποιά εταιρία βγάζει γαλοπούλα με περισσότερη πρωτε'ί'νη κ παράλληλα να ναι κ χαμηλή σε λιπαρά????Ανά φέτα δηλαδή να ναι χαμηλή σε λιπαρά κ υψηλή σε πρωτε'ί'νη


kaμια ολες σκατα ειναι
γιατι να μην παρεις κιμα να κανεις μπιφτεκια
και πιο φθηνα θα σου βγει και πολυ ποσοτητα

εκτος αμα παρεις κανονικο κρεας απο γαλοπουλα 
το οποιο πρεπει να ματσαλας μιση ωρα το κοματι για να κοπει

----------


## sofos

> kaμια ολες σκατα ειναι
> γιατι να μην παρεις κιμα να κανεις μπιφτεκια
> και πιο φθηνα θα σου βγει και πολυ ποσοτητα
> 
> εκτος αμα παρεις κανονικο κρεας απο γαλοπουλα 
> το οποιο πρεπει να ματσαλας μιση ωρα το κοματι για να κοπει


ναι ξερω οτι ειναι σκ@τ@ χαμηλης βιολογικης κ επεξεργασμενες απλα ρωταω την ποσοτητα για να ξερω γενικα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Wolve

> kaμια ολες σκατα ειναι
> γιατι να μην παρεις κιμα να κανεις μπιφτεκια
> και πιο φθηνα θα σου βγει και πολυ ποσοτητα
> 
> εκτος αμα παρεις κανονικο κρεας απο γαλοπουλα 
> το οποιο πρεπει να ματσαλας μιση ωρα το κοματι για να κοπει


αυτο με τα μικρα γραμματα μ'αρεσε...  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jannous44

παδια λουκανικα κανει να βαλω στη διατροφη. βραστα? απο γαλοπουλα εχει χαμηλα λιπαρα και πρωτεινη καλη αρκηνα βαλεις πολλες φετες 4+ αναλογος...

----------


## sofos

> παδια λουκανικα κανει να βαλω στη διατροφη. βραστα? απο γαλοπουλα εχει χαμηλα λιπαρα και πρωτεινη καλη αρκηνα βαλεις πολλες φετες 4+ αναλογος...


λουκανικα?χαχααχαχαχαχχαχα

----------


## MichalisPorke

Tα λουκανικα απο λιπος δεν γινοντε??

----------


## Giannis12

:02. Drunken: 
Όχι τα λουκάνικα ΔΕΝ φτιάχνονται απο ΛΙΠΟΣ αλλά έχουν όντως πολύ λίπος 20+ γραμμάρια ανα 100 γρ. 
Δεν είναι καλά να τα βάλεις στην διαροφή σου.
Τώρα για γαλοπούλα,στο Lidl πουλάει μια καλή με 27 γρ. πρωτεινη και 0 λίπος (αν θυμάμαι καλα) πολύ λεπτές φέτες,αρκετα αλμηρές.
Απο σουπερ μαρκετ εγω που πέρνω μια είναι πολύ καλή αλλά δεν ξέρω την μάρκα,αν ρωτήσω θα σου πώ.
Πάντος στα Lidl ψάξε σίγουρα θα βρείς καλή.

----------


## NASSER

καλο ειναι να αποφευγουμε τα αλλαντικά και να επιλεγουμε να βράσουμε φιλέτο γαλοπουλας και επειτα να την κόβουμε σε φέτες.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Όχι τα λουκάνικα ΔΕΝ φτιάχνονται απο ΛΙΠΟΣ αλλά έχουν όντως πολύ λίπος 20+ γραμμάρια ανα 100 γρ. 
> Δεν είναι καλά να τα βάλεις στην διαροφή σου.
> Τώρα για γαλοπούλα,στο Lidl πουλάει μια καλή με 27 γρ. πρωτεινη και 0 λίπος (αν θυμάμαι καλα) πολύ λεπτές φέτες,αρκετα αλμηρές.
> Απο σουπερ μαρκετ εγω που πέρνω μια είναι πολύ καλή αλλά δεν ξέρω την μάρκα,αν ρωτήσω θα σου πώ.
> Πάντος στα Lidl ψάξε σίγουρα θα βρείς καλή.



Στο μαγαζί που λες πουλάνε και στήθος γαλοπούλας φιλέτο. 1 κιλό 7Ε νομίζω. Χώρα προέλευσης Γερμανία.

Είναι όντως σφιχτό σαν κρέας αλλά δοκιμάστε το, εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ πάρα πολύ.

----------


## Wolve

> καλο ειναι να αποφευγουμε τα αλλαντικά και να επιλεγουμε να βράσουμε φιλέτο γαλοπουλας και επειτα να την κόβουμε σε φέτες.


Ειναι καλο οντως να τα αποφευγουμε και να κανουμε οτι ειπες αλλα αν καποιος δεν εχει αρκετο χρονο και μερος να το βρει ανα πασα στιγμη τοτε πρεπει να καταφυγει σε μια λυση. Ξερουμε εδω στις 10 φετες γαλοπουλας π.χ ποση πρωτεινη περνουμε?




> Στο μαγαζί που λες πουλάνε και στήθος γαλοπούλας φιλέτο. 1 κιλό 7Ε νομίζω. Χώρα προέλευσης Γερμανία.
> 
> Είναι όντως σφιχτό σαν κρέας αλλά δοκιμάστε το, εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ πάρα πολύ.


Στελακο ανα 100γρ ξερουμε αναλογιες πρωτ/λιπος ? συμφερει απο το να αγορασουμε φετες γαλοπουλας σε αλλαντικο στυλ ?

----------


## sofos

τωρα που θα ξανα αρχησω για ογκο θα πλακωθω στα κοτοπουλα  :01. Cool:  :01. Cool:  ουτε γουεη ουτε γαλοπουλες,στο κοτοπουλο παιζονται ολα αν δε φαω κ κανω γευμα γουεη με βρωμη δεν εχω δυναμη στην προπονηση,οποτε παμε για να παθουμε κοτοπουλιαση οπως περσυ αχχααχχααχχαχ

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Στελακο ανα 100γρ ξερουμε αναλογιες πρωτ/λιπος ? συμφερει απο το να αγορασουμε φετες γαλοπουλας σε αλλαντικο στυλ ?


100γραμ κρέατος στήθος γαλοπούλας έχουνε 24,6 γραμ πρωτείνη. Παραπάνω απ' του κοτόπουλου δλδ.
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/858/2

Μη το συγκρίνεις με το αλλαντικό, καμία σχέση.

----------


## sofos

> 100γραμ κρέατος στήθος γαλοπούλας έχουνε 24,6 γραμ πρωτείνη. Παραπάνω απ' του κοτόπουλου δλδ.
> http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/858/2
> 
> Μη το συγκρίνεις με το αλλαντικό, καμία σχέση.


εγω παιρνω αλλαντινο γαλοπουλα στηθος αλλα δε βρησκω πληροφοριες σχετικα με το τι εχει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## leonidas13

Παίδες είπα και εγώ να πάρω έτοιμη γαλοπούλα, κυρίως μήπως και μου βγει πιο οικονομικά. Βρήκα στο ΑΒ 1κγ 4ε. Οπότε την βράζω και την κόβω φέτες. Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι εάν διατηρείται μετά στο ψυγείο και για πόσες μέρες. Ημερομηνιά λήξης είναι σε 2 μέρες. Το ιδιο ισχύει και για μαγειρεμένο? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## TheWorst

Απο οτι ξερω 18 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ανα 100 γραμμαρια γαλοπουλας νομιζω ειναι,αυτην τουλαχιστον που επερνα εγω..

----------


## leonidas13

> Απο οτι ξερω 18 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ανα 100 γραμμαρια γαλοπουλας νομιζω ειναι,αυτην τουλαχιστον που επερνα εγω..


Μμμ δεν αναγράφει πάνω κάτι για την σύσταση, ωστόσο σίγουρα είναι καλύτερης περιεκτικότητας από το αλλαντικό. Σε αυτό που ρώτησα έχεις άποψη?

----------


## TheWorst

Οχι φιλε απλα στο σουπερμαρκετ εκει που τη κοβουν κοιταζω απτη βιτρινα να πουμε σαν χαζος και κοιταω πρωτεινες υδατανθρακες και λιπαρα  :01. Mr. Green:  Και εχει 18 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης 2% περιεκτηκοτητα σε λιπαρα (ή 1 ηταν νομιζω δεν θυμαμαι)

----------


## chris corfu

> 100γραμ κρέατος στήθος γαλοπούλας έχουνε 24,6 γραμ πρωτείνη. Παραπάνω απ' του κοτόπουλου δλδ.
> http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/858/2
> 
> Μη το συγκρίνεις με το αλλαντικό, καμία σχέση.


πως γινεται αυτο?? αφου ενα φιλετο κοτοπουλο 150γρ εχει 45 γρ πρωτεινης.  :01. Unsure:

----------


## PMalamas

> Στο μαγαζί που λες πουλάνε και στήθος γαλοπούλας φιλέτο. 1 κιλό 7Ε νομίζω. Χώρα προέλευσης Γερμανία.
> 
> Είναι όντως σφιχτό σαν κρέας αλλά δοκιμάστε το, εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ πάρα πολύ.



Ε ναι ρε παιδια αφου αυτο ειναι Το κρεας. 3-3 τα παιρνω τα κιλα απο κει.. συμφαιρει μου βγαινει κατω απο 2 € η μεριδα.. Δοκιμαστε το βραστο η ψηστε στο στο γκριλ ολοκληρο γιατι κομενο θα σκληρηνει. Αμα δειτε στα πιατα μου χρησιμοποιω πολυ γαλοπουλα φιλετο.. απο κει ειναι.. Κι επισης μη τρωτε αλαντικα.. δε ξερεις τι εχουν αλεσμενα μεσα................ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKwL5G5HbGA

----------


## PMalamas

> πως γινεται αυτο?? αφου ενα φιλετο κοτοπουλο 150γρ εχει 45 γρ πρωτεινης.


 Εδω κανεις καποιο λαθος ετσι..

----------


## chris corfu

> Εδω κανεις καποιο λαθος ετσι..


γτ ποσο εχει?? Αυτο ειχα διαβασει πριν πολυ καιρο(δεν εχω κοιταξει κατι τελευταια), αλλαξε στην πορεια??

----------


## f-panos

> πως γινεται αυτο?? αφου ενα φιλετο κοτοπουλο 150γρ εχει 45 γρ πρωτεινης.


Εννοεις τα 150 γρ ψητο κοτοπουλο που εχει αποβαλει αρκετο νερο απο το ψησιμο, δηλαδη 30 γρ ανα 100 γρ ψημενου στηθους.

Τα 100 γρ ψητου στηθους αντιστοιχουν ομως σε περιπου 150 γρ ωμου κρεατος.
Το κοτοπουλο ωμο εχει 20% πρωτεινη.

Γι'αυτο η γαλοπουλα ωμη με 24 γρ εχει περισσοτερη πρωτεινη απο την κοτα.

Μη μπερδευεστε με το πως ζυγιζεται το φαγητο σας!

παραδειγμα:
ωμο στηθος κοτας 20%
βραστο στηθος κοτας 25%
ψητο στηθος κοτας 30%

εξαιτιας των υγρων που αποβαλλονται σε καθε μρφη μαγειρεματος κ "συρρικνωσης" του κρεατος μας απο την αρχικη του-ωμη μορφη.

----------


## chris corfu

> Εννοεις τα 150 γρ ψητο κοτοπουλο που εχει αποβαλει αρκετο νερο απο το ψησιμο, δηλαδη 30 γρ ανα 100 γρ ψημενου στηθους.
> 
> Τα 100 γρ ψητου στηθους αντιστοιχουν ομως σε περιπου 150 γρ ωμου κρεατος.
> Το κοτοπουλο ωμο εχει 20% πρωτεινη.
> 
> Γι'αυτο η γαλοπουλα ωμη με 24 γρ εχει περισσοτερη πρωτεινη απο την κοτα.
> 
> Μη μπερδευεστε με το πως ζυγιζεται το φαγητο σας!
> 
> ...


οπα, εγω μιλουσα για ψημενο κοτοπουλο κι εδω μιλαει για ωμο γι αυτο μπερδευτηκαμε..  :08. Toast:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Εννοεις τα 150 γρ ψητο κοτοπουλο που εχει αποβαλει αρκετο νερο απο το ψησιμο, δηλαδη 30 γρ ανα 100 γρ ψημενου στηθους.
> 
> Τα 100 γρ ψητου στηθους αντιστοιχουν ομως σε περιπου 150 γρ ωμου κρεατος.
> Το κοτοπουλο ωμο εχει 20% πρωτεινη.
> 
> Γι'αυτο η γαλοπουλα ωμη με 24 γρ εχει περισσοτερη πρωτεινη απο την κοτα. 
> 
> Μη μπερδευεστε με το πως ζυγιζεται το φαγητο σας!
> 
> ...


 _
Τα 150γρ. ωμού κρέατος αντιστοιχούν σε 100γρ. ψητό.
Τα 150γρ. ωμού κρέατος αν το βράσουμε αντιστοιχεί το ίδιο (100γρ)?_

----------


## PMalamas

> γτ ποσο εχει?? Αυτο ειχα διαβασει πριν πολυ καιρο(δεν εχω κοιταξει κατι τελευταια), αλλαξε στην πορεια??


Ναι επεσαν οι μετοχες του :01. Razz: 


 				   						 						 							 						 				22 γρ εχει.

----------


## chris corfu

> Ναι επεσαν οι μετοχες του
> 
> 
>  				   						 						 							 						 				22 γρ εχει.


αα ειπα κι εγω, κατσε να αγορασω τωρα που επεσαν...  :01. Mr. Green: 
ειπαμε παραπανω αν ειδες οτι εγω μιλουσα για ετοιμο ψημενο φιλετο ενω εδω ελεγε για ωμο αρα γι αυτο μπερδευτηκαμε... γτ οντως ψημενο φιλετο εχει οσο ειπα.

----------


## gregmogan

παιδιά δηλαδή γαλοπούλα,1 φέτα ( για αλλαντικο μιλαμε) δεν προτείνετε μαζί με ένα τοστακι(2 φέτες ψωμί ολικής +1 φέτα κασέρι light  για γεύμα ?

----------


## PMalamas

οχι

----------


## f-panos

> _
> Τα 150γρ. ωμού κρέατος αντιστοιχούν σε 100γρ. ψητό.
> Τα 150γρ. ωμού κρέατος αν το βράσουμε αντιστοιχεί το ίδιο (100γρ)?_


Οχι αντιστοιχουν σε περισσοτερο διοτι δεν χανει το κρεας με το βρασιμο τοσα πολλα υγρα, γι'αυτο κ η περιεκτικοτητα του σε πρωτεινη ειναι 25% εναντι του ψητου που ανερχεται σε 30%

Προσωπικα μετραω-ζυγιζω-υπολογιζω τις τροφες με βαση την ωμη μορφη τους.

Για παραδειγμα αν παρω ενα φιλετο γαλοπουλας 900 γρ το κοβω πριν το μαγειρεψω σε 6 μεριδες για παραδειγμα κ ετσι γνωριζω οτι το καθε κομματι οπως κ να το μαγειρεψω θα εχει απο 35 περιπου γρ πρωτεινης(150γρ x 24%πρωτεινη = 36 γρ πρωτεινης)

----------


## PMalamas

> Οχι αντιστοιχουν σε περισσοτερο διοτι δεν χανει το κρεας με το βρασιμο τοσα πολλα υγρα, γι'αυτο κ η περιεκτικοτητα του σε πρωτεινη ειναι 25% εναντι του ψητου που ανερχεται σε 30%
> 
> Προσωπικα μετραω-ζυγιζω-υπολογιζω τις τροφες με βαση την ωμη μορφη τους.
> 
> Για παραδειγμα αν παρω ενα φιλετο γαλοπουλας 900 γρ το κοβω πριν το μαγειρεψω σε 6 μεριδες για παραδειγμα κ ετσι γνωριζω οτι το καθε κομματι οπως κ να το μαγειρεψω θα εχει απο 35 περιπου γρ πρωτεινης(150γρ x 24%πρωτεινη = 36 γρ πρωτεινης)


Μηπος θες να πεις /δια 24%?

----------


## f-panos

> Μηπος θες να πεις /δια 24%?


Οχι επι οπως το εγραψα,
150*24%=36
150/24%=4,16

----------


## chris corfu

> παιδιά δηλαδή γαλοπούλα,1 φέτα ( για αλλαντικο μιλαμε) δεν προτείνετε μαζί με ένα τοστακι(2 φέτες ψωμί ολικής +1 φέτα κασέρι light  για γεύμα ?


ναι εινα γευμα, οχι ομως με μια φετα αλλα 2-3 τουλαχιστον γαλοπουλα κ αν θες ειναι καλο να προσθεσεις μαρουλι(η και 1-2 αυγα). προφανως δεν ειναι κ το καλητερο σαν γευμα σε σχεση με ψητο/βραστο κοτοπουλο/γαλοπουλα  αλλα ειναι παντως. η απαντηση οχι ειναι ατοπη κ χωρις καμια δικαιολογηση.

----------


## PMalamas

> Οχι επι οπως το εγραψα,
> 150*24%=36
> 150/24%=4,16



παντως στην αριθμομηχανη 150 Χ 24%= 36 βγαζει.. τι λαθος κανω εγω κι αριθμομηχανη μου?

----------


## Txc

Εγω παντως στο δεκατιανο μου εχω κρυο σαντουιτσακι με 2 φετες ολικης αλεσεως ή πολυσπορο με 4 φετες βραστης γαλοπουλας νικας viveur ( -30% αλατι ) 1-2% λιπαρα και μερικα ωμα αμυγδαλα...

Ισως προσθεσω καμια φετα ντοματα και μαρουλι...

Ειναι αρκετα καλο πιστευω...

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Οχι επι οπως το εγραψα,
> 150*24%=36
> *150/24%=4,16*


_Ναι ρε συ το 4,16 δεν στέκει!
150/24%=36  είναι το σωστό._

----------


## PMalamas

> Εγω παντως στο δεκατιανο μου εχω κρυο σαντουιτσακι με 2 φετες ολικης αλεσεως ή πολυσπορο με 4 φετες βραστης γαλοπουλας νικας viveur ( -30% αλατι ) 1-2% λιπαρα και μερικα ωμα αμυγδαλα...
> 
> Ισως προσθεσω καμια φετα ντοματα και μαρουλι...
> 
> Ειναι αρκετα καλο πιστευω...


^ :01. Wink: 
Τι εννοει -30% αλατι? εχει 30% λιγοτερο απ τα αλλα αλαντικα δλδ?

----------


## deluxe

Λογικα ναι. Και εγω αυτη παιρνω και την βραστη γαλοπουλα υφαντης. Τωρα τελευταια παιρνω και ζαμπον μπουτι της creta farm με 0-2% λιπαρα μονο και τελεια γευση! Μια χαρα ειναι και 2 φετες την ημερα. Μην ειμαστε υπερβολικοι!

----------


## Txc

> ^
> Τι εννοει -30% αλατι? εχει 30% λιγοτερο απ τα αλλα αλαντικα δλδ?


ναι αυτο ακριβως εννοω! σαν viveur την ζητας και αυτο σημαινει -30% αλατι...

----------


## SeXperT

> παιδιά δηλαδή γαλοπούλα,1 φέτα ( για αλλαντικο μιλαμε) δεν προτείνετε μαζί με ένα τοστακι(2 φέτες ψωμί ολικής +1 φέτα κασέρι light  για γεύμα ?


Εγω για δεκατιανο τρωω 2 φετες ψωμι ολικης (απο φουρνο, οχι τις φετες κατσελης) με 4 φετες γαλοπουλα καπνιστη CRETA FARM ή ΠΑΣΙΑΣ, και 2 φετες ΤΡΙΚΑΛΙΝΟ LIGHT.

αγοραζω 12 φετες γαλοπουλα και 6 κασερι, και με παει για 3 μερες. Η γαλοπουλα κοστιζει περιπου 3 ευρω, αναλογα ποσο χουβαρδας ειναι στο κοψιμο ο υπαλληλος των αλλαντικων, και το κασερι περιπου 2 ευρω.

ξερω οτι τα σαλαμια γενικως ειναι σκατα, και ισως το αντικαταστησω με τον κiμα και τα μπιφτεκια που ειπε ο thegravijia. μοσχαρισιο κιμα να φανταστω ε?

*edit επειδη ειδα καποιος ρωτησε, 5 γραμμαρια φετα γαλοπουλα εχουν 4 γραμμαρια πρωτεινης...

----------


## PMalamas

^Παντως οπως και να χει αν δεν εχει επιλογη η κρετα φαρμ ειναι η πιο  ποιοτηκη.

----------


## deluxe

Και υφαντης με νικας ειναι αρκετα καλες εταιριες.

----------


## PMalamas

δε θυμαμαι ακριβως παντως παλια ενας φιλος ειχει κανει μια μεγαλη ερευνα για την εν λογω εταιρια. και ειχε θετικα αποτελεσματα

----------


## SeXperT

ναι οπου και να διαβασεις, εχει καλες αξιολογησεις...

παντως και με τον κιμα το σκεφτομαι λιγο... οτι θελουν μπορουν να αλεσουν εκει μεσα... ακομα κ κοκαλα... γινεται να ειμαστε σιγουροι??

----------


## deluxe

Με το κιμα δε μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος πουθενα. Αλλα εγω παιρνω μπιφτεκια μοσχαρισια και κοτοπουλο 1 φορα την εβδομαδα. Μερικες φορες βρισκω κατι μικρα κομματακια, σα κοκκαλο, αλλα τι να κανουμε..  :01. Sad:

----------


## SeXperT

> Με το κιμα δε μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρος πουθενα. Αλλα εγω παιρνω μπιφτεκια μοσχαρισια και κοτοπουλο 1 φορα την εβδομαδα. Μερικες φορες βρισκω κατι μικρα κομματακια, σα κοκκαλο, αλλα τι να κανουμε..


 :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock: 

απογοητευτικα τωρα...

----------


## PMalamas

Το εχω ξανα πει ρε παιδια στον κιμα ειδικα αν δε κοβεται μπροστα σου δε ξερεις τι εχει μεσα.. καθως και τα αλαντικα λουκανικα και παριζακια τα χειροτερα κρεατα βαζουν αυτα που δε τρογωνται ολοκληρα. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9B7im8aQjo

----------


## arisfwtis

γιατι δεν αγοραζετε απο κρεοπωλειο να το κανει μπροστα σας?

υπαρχει και κιμας γαλοπουλας/κοτας αλλα θελει ειδικη μηχανη για λογους υγιεινης

----------


## chris corfu

λοιπον εκανα μια ερευνα και σχετικα με αυτους που χρησιμοποιουν τοστακια κ σιγουρα τους ενδιαφερει, θα αναφερω οτι προτιμοτερη ειναι η βραστη γαλοπουλα creta farm εν ελαδι η οποια εχει στην φετα των 30γρ 33 θερμιδες και 5,1 γρ πρωτεινης(στα 100γρ δηλαδη 110 θερμιδες και 17γρ πρωτεινης) επισης τυρι τρικαλινο της φαγε οπου εχει 10% λιπαρα και στην φετα των 30 γρ 10,8γρ πρωτεινης και 70,2 θερμιδες.(δηλαδη στα 100γρ 36γρ πρωτεινης και 234 θερμιδες) τελος καλης βιολογικης αξιας ψωμι με καλα θρεπτικα συστατικα ειναι οι φετες ζωης απο κρις κρις. ελπιζω να βοηθησα γτ ειναι ενα θεμα που αναρωτιουνται πολλοι..  :08. Toast:

----------


## eri_87

> γιατι δεν αγοραζετε απο κρεοπωλειο να το κανει μπροστα σας?


 :03. Thumb up:  Κι εγώ έτσι κάνω... Λέω "αυτό" το κομμάτι κόψτο κιμά... 




> λοιπον εκανα μια ερευνα και σχετικα με αυτους που χρησιμοποιουν τοστακια κ σιγουρα τους ενδιαφερει, θα αναφερω οτι προτιμοτερη ειναι η βραστη γαλοπουλα creta farm εν ελαδι η οποια εχει στην φετα των 30γρ 33 θερμιδες και 5,1 γρ πρωτεινης(στα 100γρ δηλαδη 110 θερμιδες και 17γρ πρωτεινης) επισης τυρι τρικαλινο της φαγε οπου εχει 10% λιπαρα και στην φετα των 30 γρ 10,8γρ πρωτεινης και 70,2 θερμιδες.(δηλαδη στα 100γρ 36γρ πρωτεινης και 234 θερμιδες) τελος καλης βιολογικης αξιας ψωμι με καλα θρεπτικα συστατικα ειναι οι φετες ζωης απο κρις κρις. ελπιζω να βοηθησα γτ ειναι ενα θεμα που αναρωτιουνται πολλοι..


Στη γαλοπούλα εν ελάδει δεν έχει και λάδι όμως?  :01. Mr. Green:  Μια φορά πήρα, δε μάρεσε... Μετά από δοκιμές, είμαι πιστή στη βραστή Υφαντής!
Τυρί έχω βρει και καλύτερο, το Arla Delight 5%, αλλά δε το έχει παντού. (ανα 100: 187 Kcal, Πρωτεΐνες: 34g, Υδατάνθρακες: 1,5g, Λιπαρά: 5g)
Όπως και ψωμι, καλό είναι και το  Καραμολέγκος-Γέννημα θρέμα... 
 :08. Turtle:

----------


## PMalamas

> ^Παντως οπως και να χει αν δεν εχει επιλογη η κρετα φαρμ ειναι η πιο  ποιοτηκη.





> δε θυμαμαι ακριβως παντως παλια ενας φιλος ειχει κανει μια μεγαλη ερευνα για την εν λογω εταιρια. και ειχε θετικα αποτελεσματα





> λοιπον εκανα μια ερευνα και σχετικα με αυτους που χρησιμοποιουν τοστακια κ σιγουρα τους ενδιαφερει, θα αναφερω οτι προτιμοτερη ειναι η βραστη γαλοπουλα creta farm εν ελαδι η οποια εχει στην φετα των 30γρ 33 θερμιδες και 5,1 γρ πρωτεινης(στα 100γρ δηλαδη 110 θερμιδες και 17γρ πρωτεινης) ελπιζω να βοηθησα γτ ειναι ενα θεμα που αναρωτιουνται πολλοι..


Τα λεγα??? :08. Toast: 




> Στη γαλοπούλα εν ελάδει δεν έχει και λάδι όμως?  Μια φορά πήρα, δε μάρεσε...


Ναι αλλα ελαιολαδο...

----------


## Sotiris S.

Κατα τη γνωμη μου, ολα αυτα τα αλλαντικα απαγορευονται στις διατροφες μας. Αλλα οσο ημουν αρχαριος και τα ετρωγα και εγω, το εψαξα. 
Να ενδιαφερεστε ποσο ποσοτητα γαλοπουλας περιεχει το καθε αλλαντικο. Πχ εγω επερνα του καρφουρ, που ειχε 95% γαλοπουλα και 20γρ πρωτεινη.

----------


## SeXperT

το ψωμι ολικης που περνουμε απο τον φουρνο τι θρεπτικα συστατικα εχει ανα φετα???

----------


## Gianna

> λοιπον εκανα μια ερευνα και σχετικα με αυτους που χρησιμοποιουν τοστακια κ σιγουρα τους ενδιαφερει, θα αναφερω οτι προτιμοτερη ειναι η βραστη γαλοπουλα creta farm εν ελαδι η οποια εχει στην φετα των 30γρ 33 θερμιδες και 5,1 γρ πρωτεινης(στα 100γρ δηλαδη 110 θερμιδες και 17γρ πρωτεινης) επισης τυρι τρικαλινο της φαγε οπου εχει 10% λιπαρα και στην φετα των 30 γρ 10,8γρ πρωτεινης και 70,2 θερμιδες.(δηλαδη στα 100γρ 36γρ πρωτεινης και 234 θερμιδες) τελος καλης βιολογικης αξιας ψωμι με καλα θρεπτικα συστατικα ειναι οι φετες ζωης απο κρις κρις. ελπιζω να βοηθησα γτ ειναι ενα θεμα που αναρωτιουνται πολλοι..


 :03. Thumb up: 
Οντως αναρωτιόμαστε.... Πάντως για το ψωμί (το χω γράψει και σε άλλο post) όλα  μα όλα τα κλασικά - των γνωστών εταιρείών - έχουν διάφορα έλαια, συντηρητικά και λοιπές βλακείες, γι' αυτό προτείνω μαγαζί με bio ή γερμανικό ψωμί κάτι μαύρες φέτες (το βρίσκω και market in και στο bazaar). :01. Razz:

----------


## Gianna

> :Τυρί έχω βρει και καλύτερο, το Arla Delight 5%, αλλά δε το έχει παντού. (ανα 100: 187 Kcal, Πρωτεΐνες: 34g, Υδατάνθρακες: 1,5g, Λιπαρά: 5g)
> Όπως και ψωμι, καλό είναι και το  Καραμολέγκος-Γέννημα θρέμα...


Ναι, δεν είναι κακό τυράκι, αλλά κολλάνε οι φέτες μεταξύ τους!!!

----------


## eri_87

> Ναι, δεν είναι κακό τυράκι, αλλά κολλάνε οι φέτες μεταξύ τους!!!


Ναι, το έχει αυτό το κακό! Όπως και περίεργη γεύση αν φας πολλή ποσότητα άψητο...
Εγώ συνήθως παίρνω κομμάτι και κόβω μόνη μου τη ποσότητα που θέλω κάθε φορά ή το τρίβω...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## djvasar

παιδια ή κάνεις πρόσθεση ή κανεις διαίρεση ή πολαπλασιασμός το ίδιο βγαίνει

δηλαδή 150 * 24  % = 36
           150 / 24  % = 36
            150 + 24 % =36

----------


## Panosss

> παιδια ή κάνεις πρόσθεση ή κανεις διαίρεση ή πολαπλασιασμός το ίδιο βγαίνει
> 
> δηλαδή 150 * 24  % = 36
>            150 / 24  % = 36
>             150 + 24 % =36


Ποιός ήρθε;
 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Μάλλον σε αυτό το μάθημα έκανα συνέχεια κοπάνα!!!

----------


## Chris92

καπνιστη γαλοπουλα το αλλαντικο γιατι λετε οτι δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο? το τρωω σε 3-4 φετες/σαντουιτς, και δυσκολα αντικαθισταται....

----------


## thanasis76

> καπνιστη γαλοπουλα το αλλαντικο γιατι λετε οτι δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο? το τρωω σε 3-4 φετες/σαντουιτς, και δυσκολα αντικαθισταται....


κι εγω το ετρωγα αλλα λιγο τα παιδια απο εδω, λιγο η διατροφολογος, το εκοψα...
εχει μεσα πολυ αλλατι και γενικα επιδη ειναι σε μορφη αλεσμενου, δεν ξερεις τι και κατα ποσο εχει μεσα... αλλα σαν κυριος λογος το αλλατι...

----------


## Chris92

> κι εγω το ετρωγα αλλα λιγο τα παιδια απο εδω, λιγο η διατροφολογος, το εκοψα...
> εχει μεσα πολυ αλλατι και γενικα επιδη ειναι σε μορφη αλεσμενου, δεν ξερεις τι και κατα ποσο εχει μεσα... αλλα σαν κυριος λογος το αλλατι...


το αλατι μονο κατακρατηση υγρων δεν κανει? τοσο κακο ειναι? με 1-2 μερες χωρις αλατι χανονται τα υγρα

----------


## gsisr

> παιδια ή κάνεις πρόσθεση ή κανεις διαίρεση ή πολαπλασιασμός το ίδιο βγαίνει
> 
> δηλαδή 150 * 24  % = 36
>            150 / 24  % = 36
>             150 + 24 % =36

----------


## Te25

Τα αλλαντικα ειναι και ακριβα . Η πιο φτηνη γαλοπουλα αν δεν κανω λαθος σε αλλαντικο κοστιζει 11 με 12 ευρω το κιλο . 

Εχω βρει στο makro κατεψυγμενα ψημενα φιλετακια γαλοπουλας και κοτοπουλου με 9 ευρω περιπου το κιλο. Εκτος οτι ειναι πολυ νοστιμα ειναι και ευκολη η διαδικασια ετοιμασιας τους. Εγω προσωπικα οπως ειναι κατεψυγμενα  τα βαζω μεσα στην τοστιερα και σε 4 λεπτα  ειναι ετοιμα . Εκανα τον κοπο να τηλεφωνησω και στην εταιρια που τα παραγει , οι οποιοι μου ειπαν οτι προκειται για ελληνικο προιον το ψηνεται και στη συνεχεια καταψυχεται . Τα συγκεκριμενα φιλετακια τα χρησιμοποιουν κυριως σε τοσταδικα . Εγω τα τρωω σκετα σαν κανονικο κρεας οσο κανονικο μπορει να ειναι . :01. Wink:

----------


## the_trooper

Αν και ψιλοοφτοπικ, είδα και μιλάτε για τιμές, Βαρβάκειος, 5 ευρώ το φιλέτο στήθος και είστε κύριοι. Προσωπικά κατεβαίνω μία φορά το μήνα, φορτώνω 6-7 κιλά στήθος, κανένα μοσχάρι, καμια 150ρια αυγά, παίρνω και από δίπλα βρώμη με 2.20 το κιλό και είμαι μια χαρά  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Αντωνης

> κι εγω το ετρωγα αλλα λιγο τα παιδια απο εδω, λιγο η διατροφολογος, το εκοψα...
> εχει μεσα πολυ αλλατι και γενικα επιδη ειναι σε μορφη αλεσμενου, δεν ξερεις τι και κατα ποσο εχει μεσα... αλλα σαν κυριος λογος το αλλατι...


Δεν νομιζω να πειραξει λιγο αλατακι....Εξαλλου ειναι γρηγορη και ευκολη λυση τοση πρωτεινη(16 γρ. στα 100) μαζεμενη σε 2-3 φετες.

----------


## Panosss

> Αν και ψιλοοφτοπικ, είδα και μιλάτε για τιμές, Βαρβάκειος, 5 ευρώ το φιλέτο στήθος και είστε κύριοι. Προσωπικά κατεβαίνω μία φορά το μήνα, φορτώνω 6-7 κιλά στήθος, κανένα μοσχάρι, καμια 150ρια αυγά, παίρνω και από δίπλα βρώμη με 2.20 το κιλό και είμαι μια χαρά


Σωστός είσαι  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## tolis93

Παιδες πολυς σαματας για τα πουλερικα γινεται.τωρα ολα οσα τρωμε δε ξερουμε τι παιζει να χουν μεσα.εγω εμπιστευομαι τον κυρ χρηστο το χασαπη.αλαντικο κιμα φιλετο ολα απο εκει.ουτε μαρκες οττε τιποτα.και εδω π τα λεμε τζαμπα μου ρχεται....

----------


## deluxe

Τα κρεοπωλεια της γειτονιας συνηθως δεν ειναι λιγο πιο ακριβα απο τις αλυσιδες;

----------


## ελμερ

> Κι εγώ έτσι κάνω... Λέω "αυτό" το κομμάτι κόψτο κιμά... 
> 
> 
> 
> Στη γαλοπούλα εν ελάδει δεν έχει και λάδι όμως?  Μια φορά πήρα, δε μάρεσε... Μετά από δοκιμές, είμαι πιστή στη βραστή Υφαντής!
> Τυρί έχω βρει και καλύτερο, το Arla Delight 5%, αλλά δε το έχει παντού. (ανα 100: 187 Kcal, Πρωτεΐνες: 34g, Υδατάνθρακες: 1,5g, Λιπαρά: 5g)
> Όπως και ψωμι, καλό είναι και το  Καραμολέγκος-Γέννημα θρέμα...


καλημερα....το arla delight 5% ,επειδη μου ειχε κανει και μενα εντυπωση eri,ρωτησα την κοπελα στα τυρια να μου πει τι γραφει και ουσιαστικα ειναι κι αυτο 10 % λιπαρα απλα το γραφει 5% συν 5% (λιπαρα επι στερεου συν ακορεστα καπως ετσι...)δεν εχω βρει ακομα τυρι για τοστ με λιγοτερα απο 10 % λιπαρα.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## lila_1

> παιδια ή κάνεις πρόσθεση ή κανεις διαίρεση ή πολαπλασιασμός το ίδιο βγαίνει
> 
> δηλαδή 150 * 24  % = 36
>            150 / 24  % = 36
>             150 + 24 % =36


Kαλά...εσύ ξεκίνα με τη προπαίδεια του 1 για αρχή..και βλεπεις...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GOMI

Να ρωτήσω...Παίρνω γαλοπούλα φιλέτο του 1 κιλού από κρεοπωλείο της γειτονίας.
Έχω μια ζυγαριά η οποία ανάλογα με τον κωδικό που της βάζεις σου βγάζει αναλογίες πρωτ.υδατ.λιπ. Σε 100γρ ψημένη γαλοπούλα μου βγάζει πρωτείνη 22γρ. Ώμή είναι δηλαδή 150γρ. 
Εσείς αναφέρετε παραπάνω για 36γρ. πρωτείνης.
Ισχύει? Γιατί τρώω μισό κιλό γαλοπούλα την ημέρα και την υπολογίζω με 22γρ. στα 100γρ ψημένη.... :02. Shock:

----------


## tolis93

> καλημερα....το arla delight 5% ,επειδη μου ειχε κανει και μενα εντυπωση eri,ρωτησα την κοπελα στα τυρια να μου πει τι γραφει και ουσιαστικα ειναι κι αυτο 10 % λιπαρα απλα το γραφει 5% συν 5% (λιπαρα επι στερεου συν ακορεστα καπως ετσι...)δεν εχω βρει ακομα τυρι για τοστ με λιγοτερα απο 10 % λιπαρα....


σημερα το ανακαλυψα αυτο το τυρι σημερα μου στερεις τη χαρα.μα γιατιιι??? :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Να ρωτήσω...Παίρνω γαλοπούλα φιλέτο του 1 κιλού από κρεοπωλείο της γειτονίας.
> Έχω μια ζυγαριά η οποία ανάλογα με τον κωδικό που της βάζεις σου βγάζει αναλογίες πρωτ.υδατ.λιπ. Σε 100γρ ψημένη γαλοπούλα μου βγάζει πρωτείνη 22γρ. Ώμή είναι δηλαδή 150γρ. 
> Εσείς αναφέρετε παραπάνω για 36γρ. πρωτείνης.
> Ισχύει? Γιατί τρώω μισό κιλό γαλοπούλα την ημέρα και την υπολογίζω με 22γρ. στα 100γρ ψημένη....


Τα παιδιά μιλάνε για γαλοπούλα σαλάμι.

----------


## GOMI

thx...το έβαλα στις γενικές ερωτήσεις... :01. Smile:

----------


## fooda

Καλησπερα σας θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση σχετικα με την γαλοπουλα , για να ξερω κι εγω τι μου γινεται. 
Μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποσες(περιπου) πρωτεινες εχει μια φετα γαλοπουλα? ( απο το σουπερ μαρκετ εννοω, καταλαβατε τη φετα )
Ευχαριστω...

----------


## TheWorst

Στα 100 γραμμαρια ειχε 18 πρωτεινη

----------


## fooda

ναι αλα ποσα γραμμαρια ειναι μια φετα?

----------


## sofos

υπαρχει ηδη θεμα http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BD%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## jannous44

εγω ξερω στα 100γ ψημενη εχει 27γ πρωτεινη δηλαδη 2-3 γραμμαρια πανω απο τη κοτα ψημενη

----------


## tolis93

οι πιο καθαρες δλδ 0-3 λιπαρα π κειμενονται εκει μεσα εννοω οχι το συγκεκριμενο προιον. εχουν καπου στα 23-24 γρ ανα 100. μια φετα συνηθως ειναι απο 17 εως 25 γρ. δλδ μια φετα εχει απο 3 γρ κοντα εως κ 5-5μισι. παντα εξαρταται τη ποιοτητα κ το μεγεθος της φετας. αν κ εγω παντα παιρνω ωμοπλατη μοσχαρισια κ τελειωνει εκει το θεμα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

μ αρεσει παραπανω που δωσα το λινκ με το θεμα που χει αναλυθει  :01.Ftou:

----------


## jannous44

> μ αρεσει παραπανω που δωσα το λινκ με το θεμα που χει αναλυθει


ελληνας ξες τι θα πει ορε? :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxVX8MWqwdM&feature=related]JxVX8MWqwdM[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## eli_din3

Βρε παιδιά..Πρωτα απόλα καλώς σας βρήκα .Το φορουμ πραγματικα βοηθαει ετσι? το χω κανει βιβλο μου  :01. Razz:  αλλα εχω μια απορια... πως γινεται..μια φετα γαλοπουλας να εχει 15 θερμιδες (ετσι γραφει πανω) και να εχει 6 gr πρωτεινη αφου 4x6= 24 θερμιδες??? huh???

----------


## Keirox

> Βρε παιδιά..Πρωτα απόλα καλώς σας βρήκα .Το φορουμ πραγματικα βοηθαει ετσι? το χω κανει βιβλο μου  αλλα εχω μια απορια... πως γινεται..μια φετα γαλοπουλας να εχει 15 θερμιδες (ετσι γραφει πανω) και να εχει 6 gr πρωτεινη αφου 4x6= 24 θερμιδες??? huh???


Δεν γίνεται, κάτι δεν γράφουνε σωστά..

----------


## deluxe

Εδω και μερικες ημερες βλεπω και φετες απο μοσχαρι. Καλες ειναι ποιοτικα; 

Αυτο το καιρο παιρνω γαλοπουλα Υφαντης ή Νικας Βραστη.

Ποια η διαφορα με την καπνιστη;

----------


## tolis93

> Εδω και μερικες ημερες βλεπω και φετες απο μοσχαρι. Καλες ειναι ποιοτικα; 
> 
> Αυτο το καιρο παιρνω γαλοπουλα Υφαντης ή Νικας Βραστη.
> 
> Ποια η διαφορα με την καπνιστη;


περαν της γευσης λιγοτερο αλατι η βραστη. η καπνιστη εχει αλλο τροπο παρασκευης.εγω μια ζωη παιρνω κ μοσχαρι ωμοπλατη απο το παγκο.αλλα τελευταια κανω το αλλο.500 γρ κοτοπουλο.το βραζω μιση ωρα.στο φουρνο αλλα 10-15 λεπτα η σε αντικολλητικο κ μετα σε φετες με κοφτη. η πλακα ειναι οτι περαν του οτι ειναι πιο υγιεινο ερχεται κ φθηνοτερα. 11-15 ευρω εχει το αλλαντικο ενω το φιλετο κιολας το παιρνω 4 το κιλο με 6...

----------


## Chris92

> περαν της γευσης λιγοτερο αλατι η βραστη. η καπνιστη εχει αλλο τροπο παρασκευης.εγω μια ζωη παιρνω κ μοσχαρι ωμοπλατη απο το παγκο.αλλα τελευταια κανω το αλλο.500 γρ κοτοπουλο.το βραζω μιση ωρα.στο φουρνο αλλα 10-15 λεπτα η σε αντικολλητικο κ μετα σε φετες με κοφτη. η πλακα ειναι οτι περαν του οτι ειναι πιο υγιεινο ερχεται κ φθηνοτερα. 11-15 ευρω εχει το αλλαντικο ενω το φιλετο κιολας το παιρνω 4 το κιλο με 6...


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
αυριο μεθαυριο θα το δοκιμασω

----------


## sofos

ενα τρελο *bump* εδω  :01. Mr. Green:  παρατηρησα οτι ολες οι γαλοπουλες εχουν μεσα πρωτεινη σογιας σ ενα ποσοστο 25-30% αντε μερικες να χουν 20% και μερικες λενε οτι δεν ειναι απο γενετικα τροποποιημενη σογια(επειδη το λενε δε παει να πει κ οτι ισχυει σιγουρα)....και μονο που εχει τοσα συντηρητικα και δινει λιγη πρωτεινη και ειναι κ απο σογια,delete απ την διατροφη μου....απορω πριν κατι χρονια πριν ανοιξω αυτο το thread πως δε τα χα παρατηρησει ολα αυτα,νιωθω ψηλο ηλιθιος  :01. Razz:

----------


## grtech

> ενα τρελο *bump* εδω  παρατηρησα οτι ολες οι γαλοπουλες εχουν μεσα πρωτεινη σογιας σ ενα ποσοστο 25-30% αντε μερικες να χουν 20% και μερικες λενε οτι δεν ειναι απο γενετικα τροποποιημενη σογια(επειδη το λενε δε παει να πει κ οτι ισχυει σιγουρα)....και μονο που εχει τοσα συντηρητικα και δινει λιγη πρωτεινη και ειναι κ απο σογια,delete απ την διατροφη μου


Σωστός  :03. Thumb up:  και όλα αυτά ισχύουν σε πολλά συσκευασμένα προϊόντα του είδους, γαλοπούλα, ζαμπόν κλπ.




> ....απορω πριν κατι χρονια πριν ανοιξω αυτο το thread πως δε τα χα παρατηρησει ολα αυτα,νιωθω ψηλο ηλιθιος


Το αντίθετο, θα έπρεπε να νιώθεις σοφότερος.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Panosss

> ενα τρελο *bump* εδω  παρατηρησα οτι ολες οι γαλοπουλες εχουν μεσα πρωτεινη σογιας σ ενα ποσοστο 25-30% αντε μερικες να χουν 20% και μερικες λενε οτι δεν ειναι απο γενετικα τροποποιημενη σογια(επειδη το λενε δε παει να πει κ οτι ισχυει σιγουρα)....και μονο που εχει τοσα συντηρητικα και δινει λιγη πρωτεινη και ειναι κ απο σογια,delete απ την διατροφη μου....απορω πριν κατι χρονια πριν ανοιξω αυτο το thread πως δε τα χα παρατηρησει ολα αυτα,νιωθω ψηλο ηλιθιος


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι φίλε μου.
Σε πάρα πολλά πράγματα δεν δίνουμε σημασία στα συστατικά αυτών που καταναλώνουμε.
Εγώ ένα παρόμοιο σοκ με το δικό σου το έπαθα με την ποσότητα νατρίου στο cottage.
Απο τότε ελέγχω διεξοδικά τα συστατικά και αν κάποιο προιόν δεν έχει αναλυτικούς πίνακες... απλά διαγράφεται δια παντώς

----------


## alex13

παιδια αφου το στηθος γαλοπουλα εχει περισσοτερη πρωτεινη απ το στηθος κοτοπουλου να τρωμε πιο πολλυ γαλοπουλα ή με το κοτοπουλο ειμαστε κομπλε? μιλαω παντα για το καθαρο κρεας

----------


## Feth

> παιδια αφου το στηθος γαλοπουλα εχει περισσοτερη πρωτεινη απ το στηθος κοτοπουλου να τρωμε πιο πολλυ γαλοπουλα ή με το κοτοπουλο ειμαστε κομπλε? μιλαω παντα για το καθαρο κρεας


Φαε ότι σαρεσει εσενα γευστικά και ότι προτιμάς,αρκει στο τέλος της ημέρας να έχεις καταναλώσει το ποσοστο πρωτεΐνης που χρειαζεσαι για τον στόχο σου. Όλα τα υπολοιπα δεν παιζουν ρολο, δεν πρόκειται η πρωτεΐνης της γαλοπούλας να σου χτίσει περισσοτερο μυ από την πρωτεινη του κοτοπουλου.

----------


## andrB2Ctsi

οι ζωικές πρωτείνες ειναι πληρεις βασικών αμινοξέων και καλης απορροφητικοτητας, το πρόβλημα ειναι το λίπος που τις συνοδεύει, τώρα όσον αφορά το κοτόπουλο με τη γαλοπούλα την απάντηση την δίνουν τα νούμερα

κοτοπουλο στηθος κρεας χωρις πετσα στο φουρνο: http://www.checkneat.gr/el/db/2639/c...%BD%CE%BF.html

γαλοπουλα στηθος κρεας χωρις πετσα στο φουρνο:
http://www.checkneat.gr/el/db/7113/c...%BD%CE%BF.html

----------


## Shoxturbo14

Both chicken and turkey are good source of protein.
*
***This is a Greek forum, so please post only in Greek.MODS TEAM****

----------

